# Beef and Fescues



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting study/trial results.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage.com/livestock/cattle-don-t-prefer-friendly-fescues


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

That is interesting! I know very little about fescues in general, but have raised brome and orchard grass all my life. I know brome outyields orchard grass here, but they much prefer the orchardgrass.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I can see where cattle will eat any type fescue and not know a difference. It is when cattle are on a primarily fescue infected with the harmful endophyte that body condition suffers. It takes a while before a change in condition is noticable. Cattle will readily eat high endophyte grass and hay. That was one reason it took so many years to discover the endophyte problem. Cattle will seldom turn their nose up to a lush green pasture.


----------

